# Should [img] code be allowed in Signature or not ?



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

Should  code be allowed in signature or not ? 
1. Yes  
2. No 
3.  What is this [B]img[/B] code    


Guys after the high success of this thread [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96727"]Request your Signature/Avatar/Logo Here[/URL] do u think that [B]img[/B]code be allowed in the forum so that we can insert picture in signature...rules like only 1 pic in signature will be ok.....[img]*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2008)

Does it matter?
If activated people will start putting imges first, then gif, then flash and the page loading will increase. Thats the reason I don't like forums who allow those codes; 1 line of post and d siggy fills the whole page.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Does it matter?
> If activated people will start putting imges first, then gif, then flash and the page loading will increase. Thats the reason I don't like forums who allow those codes; 1 line of post and d siggy fills the whole page.




 There can be made restriction that only .gif and other image file will be allowed no insertion of any flash with some limited dimension..


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 17, 2008)

No it won't be done, as has been discussed and replied so many times before already. So don't bring up such threads.


----------

